# rhododendron



## ted31 (22 Sep 2015)

Is rhododendron dead  wood safe for an aquarium scape?


----------



## dw1305 (23 Sep 2015)

Hi all, 





ted31 said:


> Is rhododendron dead wood safe for an aquarium scape?


Possibly not, as Rhododendrons tend to contain a lot of toxic compounds.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Yo-han (24 Sep 2015)

I always thought spiderwood were the roots of a Rhodondendron


----------



## dw1305 (24 Sep 2015)

Hi all, 





Yo-han said:


> I always thought spiderwood were the roots of a Rhodondendron


 I don't know, it could well be, the problem would be that there are a huge range of _Rhododendron_ species that occur all the way from Alaska around to Papua New Guinea.  Some produce nectar that is toxic to bees, some don't etc. 

There is other wood from the Ericaceous plants people use like "Manzanita" (_Arctostaphylos manzanita_), Heather (_Calluna vulgaris_) etc. I've added _Pieris_ and Azalea leaves to the tanks with-out any problem.

cheers Darrel


----------



## ted31 (24 Sep 2015)

Well its that or a plentiful supply of beechwood. Just love the branching of rhodadendron


----------



## dw1305 (25 Sep 2015)

Hi all, 





ted31 said:


> Well its that or a plentiful supply of beechwood. Just love the branching of rhodadendron


 Beech (_Fagus sylvatica)_ is fine. 

I would be even more wary of using Rhododendron wood, rather than root, as any toxic compounds are likely to be at a higher level in the photosynthetic portions of the plant. 

If we are talking "wild" _Rhododendron ponticum, _<"I'd definitely avoid it.">. 

I don't know where you are located, but if you have access to Heather (_Calluna vulgaris_), old stems are good, and I've used old Douglas Fir (_Pseudotsuga menziesii_) roots from cut over forestry. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Manu (25 Sep 2015)

Hi everybody, 

That is a funny coincidence: I collected a few rhododendron leaves while visiting Westonbirt arboretum last week and I was going to ask on the forum if it's safe using them in the tank but I guess I've got the answer now...
Oh well, I'll put them in the fire then 
Cheers,
Manu 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (25 Sep 2015)

Hi all, 





Manu said:


> visiting Westonbirt arboretum last week


If you go back _Camellia_ leaves are OK (the plants are mainly just at the back of the "Great Oak Hall"), and deciduous Magnolia leaves are skeletonize brilliantly, but they don't last very long. If you walk around the "loop walk" there are plenty of trees of _Magnolia sprengeri _etc.

cheers Darrel


----------



## PARAGUAY (25 Sep 2015)

Azaelia Root is interesting with it tangling thin ends, good for biotope set ups.Shops that supply Aqua-ONE range stock it


----------



## Edvet (25 Sep 2015)

PARAGUAY said:


> Azaelia Root is interesting with it tangling thin ends, good for biotope set ups


I still have one piece i will use for a biotope setup, was waiting to see if a suitable tank passes by, otherwise i'll order one eventually.


----------



## Manu (25 Sep 2015)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, If you go back _Camellia_ leaves are OK (the plants are mainly just at the back of the "Great Oak Hall"), and deciduous Magnolia leaves are skeletonize brilliantly, but they don't last very long. If you walk around the "loop walk" there are plenty of trees of _Magnolia sprengeri _etc.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Thanks for the tip   
What about magnolia leaves?
(sorry for hijacking the thread ) 

Sorry, I just realised that I missed what you mentioned about the magnolia leaves...  

Cheers,
Manu


----------



## dw1305 (25 Sep 2015)

Hi all, 





Manu said:


> What about magnolia leaves?


Dead evergreen Magnolia (_Magnolia grandiflora_) leaves make really good structural leaf litter for <"_Apistogramma">_ etc. They last much longer than most leaves. They use them for <"Dart Frogs">, so I thought they would be OK, and I've used them a lot (I have access to a tree where I work).

cheers Darrel


----------



## REDSTEVEO (24 Jan 2019)

I realise this is a very old thread regarding the use of Rhododendron wood in an aquarium.

I found this video on YouTube which sheds some light on the subject. Sounds to me like it is good to go.


----------



## DutchMuch (24 Jan 2019)

Yo-han said:


> I always thought spiderwood were the roots of a Rhodondendron


spiderwood is azalea root


----------

